# Externe Western Digital HD



## dadevelopa (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich besitze seit ca. 2 Jahren eine externe Western Digital Passport HD mit 200 GB. 
Als ich diese neulich an meinen Computer wurde sie zwar über den USB- Anschluss mit Strom versorgt, jedoch vom System nicht mehr erkannt. Dies ist sowohl auf Windows XP, auf Windows Vista sowie auf Ubuntu der Fall. Unter Linux erhielt die HD überhaupt kein USB- Signal.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und hat eine Lösung dafür?

Danke


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Die Gewährleistungszeit ist also gerade abgelaufen.
Könnte zu WD passen (ich habe bisher nur negativer Erfahrungen gemacht).
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre dass der USB-Port, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht mehr genug Strom liefert.
Teste die HDD einfach mal an einem (oder noch besser an mehreren) Fremd-PC.
Wenn sie dort läuft, dann würde ich es mal mit einem aktiven USB-Hub (eigene externe Stromversorgung) versuchen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

